# One Show embroiled in animal cruelty row after trainer 'bullies' Jack Russell



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

The One Show has become embroiled in an animal cruelty row after viewers complained that a dog trainer on the programme was teasing and bullying a Jack Russell terrier.

Jordan Shelley, the BBC programmes new dog man, was introduced to viewers last week as part of a section on the show which sees him help correct pets behaviour.

But his tactics have immediately caused outrage, with the BBC understood to have received more than 400 complaints following his appearance on Fridays episode.

Viewers reacted with anger to Mr Shelleys dominance techniques, used when he was brought into a family home to control an unruly Jack Russell called Roxy.

Experts in the field were also critical of the techniques, which were recorded during a 45-minute battle of wills, claiming that they did not cure the animal of its behavioural problems.

As part of the training, filmed six weeks ago, Mr Shelley was seen kicking the dogs food bowl away from it as it was eating and putting his foot into the animals mouth and face to establish who was in charge.

Among those who have written to the BBC to complain is canine welfare charity the Dogs Trust.

Lynn Barber, head of canine behaviour and training at the trust, said she was very disheartened.

She said: The technique might have been acceptable 30 years ago but nowadays it would be considered seriously detrimental to the dogs welfare.
Viewers have taken to online message boards to express their anger. 
One wrote: Terrify, bully and stress a dog to make it comply, what does that teach a dog?

Another said: He didnt actually train anything, did he? He just basically wore her out by teasing her.

Mr Shelley said last night that he would never approve of causing distress to a dog and that he also used reward-based techniques.
He added: Safety comes first in all my training.

The BBC defended the trainer, saying Roxys owners were happy with the outcome and that he would display other techniques in future programmes.

Read more: BBC's The One Show embroiled in animal cruelty row after trainer 'bullies' Jack Russell | Mail Online


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I didnt watch it - Maddie goes mad so I had to switch over while that bit was on, so cant really comment - who did see it?? Was it bad then??


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> I didnt watch it - Maddie goes mad so I had to switch over while that bit was on, so cant really comment - who did see it?? Was it bad then??


i must have been cleaning upstairs when it was on, i never pay much attention to the tv, wonder if i can see it on iplayer


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

At the time I just thought ..Idiot...

Now im thinking :mad2: Idiot.... 

There are pages on FB complaining and campainging to get rid of him too..

Point is do we really need anymore of these 'dog trainers' showing dubious training methods on TV to help people too idle to read a decent book or go to a proper dog school..


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Just read on another forum site that

The vet Joe Inglis is apparently on the One Show tonight re.the behaviourist controversy
Lets hope he talks some sense
Maureen


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Anyone watching now? Making him out to be a saint - I bet he wouldn't stick his foot in that staffy's mouth!


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

What did you think of last nights programme?
Do you think he will be dumped from the show?
maureen


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Have just read on another Forum Site that the "Dog Fixer" feature has been dropped from the One show!!!!
Maureen


----------



## AdamC4797 (Sep 22, 2011)

he was using the dog whisperer techniques i only saw the bit at feeding time
where dog was barking trying to defend his food witch was bad i dont think its bullying he was trying to get the dog to relax while he eating


----------



## PaulRyan (Aug 17, 2011)

Just watched on youtube One show Dog Trainer - YouTube If he did that to my dog he'd be leaving quickly followed by a heavy bulky item aimed at his head


----------



## PaulRyan (Aug 17, 2011)

AdamC4797 said:


> he was using the dog whisperer techniques i only saw the bit at feeding time
> where dog was barking trying to defend his food witch was bad i dont think its bullying he was trying to get the dog to relax while he eating


Cesar Millan uses outdated methods that are dangerous and inhumane.
I don't think the man was trying to be cruel or a bully but I also don't think he has a clue what he's talking about either, Personally the dog didn't seem relaxed while eating his food at the end, all this man did was change the the problem that the owner(s) didn't like into a problem that the owner(s) can ignore which isn't getting to the root cause while the JRT suffers .


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I have also made a complaint about him. Has anyone else?


----------

